# Adding a 2nd story on a flat roof



## 20Two (May 14, 2005)

I have a house in S Florida built in 1952, block construction with a flat roof. I'm thinking about adding a second story over a portion of it and was hoping to get some professional opinions. I'd like to stay in the house during the remodel (something I have done before, so I'm familiar with the mess). To this end, I'm hoping to avoid ripping up the flat roof where the addition would go. Would it be possible to build over the existing flat roof? For example, cut through the flat roof only in places necessary to attach supports onto the existing first floor block walls... Then build the sub flooring above the old roof. 

Geez I hope that kinda made sense...


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

this is a question best answered by an engineer. since your building in s.florida your going to need one anyway.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you know if you already have a poured tiebeam/topcap? If not, you're going to need one.


----------



## 20Two (May 14, 2005)

I haven't opened the ceiling along any of the walls I want to build above, so I'm not sure about the tiebeam.

I realize I'll need an engineer to inspect the foundation and calculate load. I guess I was just looking for a "sure we do that all the time and it's no sweat." 

In a sort of related question, anyone have experience with modular additions? Obviously I'm very early in the planning and I'm just trying to feel out some options.


----------

